# Keystone canned hamburger - Review



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Keystone Ground Beef
Cost $6.25 +-
Size 28 oz (1.75 lbs)

When I open the can the smell was of cooked ground beef (unlike some canned meat products)

After getting it out and into a pan I removed a large chunk of harden grease (this is not a complaint). Actually it was easier to remove before cooking. Depending on what you are making you may want to leave the fat in.

I cooked it (It smelled good cooking) and drained the rest of the grease - then added it to canned tomatoes and spaghetti sauce with a little bay leaves and oregano...

It was good even the 5,3, and 2 year old ate it...

no complaints - I will buy more


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks I think I saw some Keystone products at WalMart last month's trip.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

So how long will this stuff last on the shelf? Most canned meat has a best if used by date that is a year or so.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

according to answer given on wal-marts site, approx 5 years shelf life.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for the review.

Two years ago I started buying ground chuck when on sale & canning it myself. I lightly brown the meat then mix in two parts ketchup to one part BBQ sauce. Then pressure can. Lightly seasoned so can be used for about anything the way it is or more spice added when heated up.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I think the best by was 2020...Sorry..I am not going to dig it out of the trash

but remember... it is canned..so should last a long time - unless it is mistreated


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> So how long will this stuff last on the shelf? Most canned meat has a best if used by date that is a year or so.


Most canned meat I see...ham, beef, chicken..etc.. have at least 2 years for best by...

Hormel says basically it is good forever unless it is abuse,


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have eaten canned tuna that was about 5 years past the use by date without incident, I think as long as the can is not bulging you should be good to go.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

I buy a cow, butchered and in the freezer I pay around $2.70 a lb. My butcher gives me a little discount since most of the meat he pack in bulk bags for me to can. 
I partially cook the hamburger pack it into jars and pressure cook it. roast meat I pack in raw and pressure cook. Very easy and a lot cheaper than paying someone else to can it for you. 
this method also works for pork roast, and sausage, chicken, and turkey


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

M M thanks for sharing this review.
Prepping canned meats is a area need to improve.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for the review. We have a bit of canned fish and chicken, but close to nothing for beef, $3.60 per lb. is what fresh burger goes for! Heck of a deal I think. Will check them out!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> I buy a cow, butchered and in the freezer I pay around $2.70 a lb. My butcher gives me a little discount since most of the meat he pack in bulk bags for me to can.
> I partially cook the hamburger pack it into jars and pressure cook it. roast meat I pack in raw and pressure cook. Very easy and a lot cheaper than paying someone else to can it for you.
> this method also works for pork roast, and sausage, chicken, and turkey


I wish I could do that... But right now.. I do not have the time. After the monetary collapse in September, I will have more time though...


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I wish I could do that... But right now.. I do not have the time. After the monetary collapse in September, I will have more time though...


OMG September? I thought I had more time! what is going to happen MM? hope my off grid system is up and running by then


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for the review Maine Marine, Ima go buy some.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I got it at walmart... They also have pork, chicken, and some other stuff


----------



## cobracon2 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. Am going there today anyways. Will pick up a few cans to try.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Dang. Yet another thing our local Walmart don't carry. I've heard some areas have some of the auguson buckets but none around here.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

My walmart doesn't have it. I ordered some off Amazon months ago....I tried it today. I heated it up in a skillet, drained it well and added two cans of dollar General gravy. It was great. I will stock up MORE. And, yes, it's comparable to raw hamburger for roughly the same price per pound. 
Before Buck B. Jumps in and says "Deebo will eat anything", the wife and kids said it was good.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

There is none at the two Walmart I go to.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> There is none at the two Walmart I go to.


I store it and use it to rotate as an adder to pasta etc. I buy mine from Amazon.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Keystone Ground Beef
> Cost $6.25 +-
> Size 28 oz (1.75 lbs)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review. I meant to oder a case of that stuff a year or so back..but hit the wrong button and got the chunks of beef as opposed to the ground. Have tried two cans so far. One can for chili and the other just dumped a can of Manwich for sloppy joes. Both turned out good. The lady at the factory said they have tried some 15 yrs. old and it was still fine.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I have a can of keystone pork ,, I haven't tried it yet .


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

It's not grade A beef but a prepper store. I recommend it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I think it tastes like dog food, but I will buy more. Dog food i good


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Canned Pork is what make the Tongans so big and healthy. It must be wonderful stuff.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Canned Pork is what make the Tongans so big and healthy. It must be wonderful stuff.


I'm pretty sure you are speaking with tongue-in-cheek.

The people of Tonga & Samoa are typically BIG! But I had a thought one day...(rare, but I do sometimes think)...

When was the last time time you ever saw an OLD Tongan? Like 60+ years? I believe they have relatively 
short lifespans. I think their lifestyle may contribute to this.

In my line of work I have never seen one much over 50-55 years.

Grim


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Right. They are not healthy..but they do love canned pork. I saw a documentary about it on PBS. Looks like mutton flaps and turkey tails are also on the agenda. Aint had any good old mutton flaps in a long time. I bet the bigamist sheepherders eat that a lot up in Montana. Just guessing. 
How mutton flaps are killing Tonga - BBC News


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Corned beef is their national food...lol wife and I spent some time in independent Samoa! Most hospitable people I've ever met! God bless em!


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> I think it tastes like dog food, but I will buy more. Dog food i good


Can't say it tastes like dog food since I've never had the desire, but it definitely smells like it. It's edible and we have quite a few cans stored up, but I prefer the cheap chubs of "meat" sold at wal-mart over this stuff, and that's saying something. If its re-cooked in a skillet and some spices added to it, it is very usable, it is just not my first choice. Great prep tho. As for availability, it wasn't stocked at my local walmart until recently. I had my brother from out of state pick up a bunch of it for me in the past.


----------



## Kelso (Mar 12, 2016)

I'd be interested to try it out not only for prep but on our family camping trips. I don't believe I've ever seen it in stores near me though.


----------



## preppermama2 (Aug 31, 2016)

Reviving a zombie thread...but I just had to add my experience. 

I purchased a can of Keystone Ground Beef tonight after randomly discovering at Walmart. I am not sure why I was so weirded out by it at first, but I was. 

However, as soon as I cracked the can open and started cooking it, I realized this is pretty similar to canned corned beef hash. The smell and consistency of it reminded me of the Mary Kitchen brand of corned beef hash. We used our can of beef to make tacos and I thought it turned out really well. This is definitely going to be the next thing I add to our food storage. It has at least a 5 year shelf life per the label. Seems like a great buy for the money! Would also be perfect for camping trips.


----------

